# 18 hp Brigs & Stratton?



## Davidc/mp (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 18 hp Briggs & Stratton on my mower and am trying to cut the grass today in about 98 % heat and when it gets hot it starts to miss and then shuts off. I put 2 new plugs and a new fuel filter on and it still does it. Any help Please?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

could you provide the engine model number...and serial number...18 hp motors have been around for like 40 years. it would help to cut out all the years that do not count.

Thank You.


----------



## Davidc/mp (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't have a model # or s/n. I bought this mower from a man that works on them and he said when the mower came in it had a blown engine in it. He took it off and put this one on it. I've had it about 4 months and it has been running fine until today.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

on the metal shield of the motor there should be stamped numbers. they would be the model and serial number...without them it would only be guesses on advice.. and most likely wrong.
it could have a point system, transistor system. electronic system..and on and on..it like saying you have a car and something is wrong with it...without us being able to put our hands on it, how can we tell what you have.
I am not trying to make it hard...but what you are asking is.


----------



## Davidc/mp (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, Thanks Chuck, I'll look again this evening when it cools down some. Heat index is 103 % right now.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

David if you cant figure it out let me know I can stop by and help you on it. I live in race city also.

Scott


----------



## Davidc/mp (Jul 8, 2011)

I finally got the numbers and got it fixed,.
The model # is 42A707
Type is 265E1 
Code is 9903305A
The man I got it from said it was probably a bad coil. 
Got one and put it on and so far she runs good.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

That was my thought also, I just found an old coil in the garage that would fit it. If you have any other problems let me know.


----------



## Davidc/mp (Jul 8, 2011)

duffer72 said:


> David if you cant figure it out let me know I can stop by and help you on it. I live in race city also.
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott, Is this Scott Washam? This is Fortenberry.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

No sorry not him


----------

